# Testgerät für Isolations- und Schutzleiterprüfung



## Basco (25 Januar 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

wir sind Momentan auf der Suche nach einem Messgerät für die Isolations- und Schutzleiterprüfung nach VDE 0113. Leider sind alle Messgeräte die wir uns bis jetzt angesehen haben (Metrel MI 3321 MultiservicerXA, Gossen-MetrawattProfitest 204 oder Beha MachineMaster) nich für eine Serien-Erstprüfung vorgesehen. Daher ist der Aufwand diese Messungen zu dokumentieren mit diesen Geräten und der zugehörigen Software sehr hoch.

Wir stellen uns ein Gerät vor, in dem vorgefertigte Prüfabläufe gespeichert sind. Diese können dann von dem Prüfer aufgerufen werden und geben dann die einzelnen Prüfschritte auf dem Display vor. 

Ist hier jemanden so ein Messgerät bekannt, mit dem das möglich ist?

Gruss
Jörg


----------



## Abdul (30 Januar 2010)

Hoi!

Setzt dich mal mit den Leuten von WEE in verbindung...

Die sind zwar nicht billig, haben aber Ahnung!

http://www.wee.de

Gruß
      Abbu


----------



## Basco (29 Juni 2010)

Hallo,

ist ja schon etwas her das ich hier mit der Frage gestartet habe, aber es hat auch eine Weile gedauert bis wir uns für ein Messgerät entschieden haben.
Wir werden nun ein automatisches Testsystem von ETL-Prüfttechnik einsetzen. Hier haben wir die Möglichkeit komplette Prüfablaufe im Gerät zu speichern. Ausserdem können wir hier die Prüfabläufe mit Fotos oder Grafiken die während des Prüfablaufes angezeigt werden noch eindeutiger machen.
Die Hardware ist zudem noch Modular und als Betriebsystem kommt wahlweise Windows CE oder Windows XP zum Einsatz.

Gruss Sven


----------

